# HGH reconstitution foam.. ruined?



## ausername (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all,

As I was reconstituting HGH with BAC water, the plunger went down and I noticed the water directly went into the HGH.. 

This has left it a clear liquid but a foam has developed on the top, should i bin this vial?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

It happens sometimes, should settle in an hour or two.

Just put it in the fridge and leave it overnight, don't leave it in the fridge door, somewhere stable on the shelf is better.

If it's clear I would just use it, in spite of the foam.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Same thing happens mine. The vacuum always pulls water out of the syringe so I can't stop it. Haven't noticed any issues with quality because of it though


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

nothing bad should happen , definetly no point to bin the vial , always firs use blue needle to pierce the ruber , and then inject water


----------



## ausername (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice one thanks guys! Head was not in the right place.. sleep deprived from the Connor fight and the misses telling me to hurry up :lol: I didn't even notice the plunger go down so it must have been the vacuum pulling it will check on it in the morning!


----------

